# Oil Field Jobs



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I have had a few people ask me lately what they need to do to work offshore so i figured i would just compile everything here with all the websites to help everyone out.

http://www.uscg.mil/nmc/- this is the USCG website where you can get all information needed to get a MMD or if you work on charter boats you can print out a small vessel sea service form and get a license and be able to geta job running a crew boat pretty easy.

https://twicprogram.tsa.dhs.gov/TWICWebApp/- this is where you can pre enrol for a TWIC card which you will need no matter what job you decide to get offshore

www.superiorenergy.com - This is the company i work for. i work for the Marine division on Lift Boats. there are several different divisions that also do not include boats but other work in the oil field. if you want to make good money but also have to work hard for it check out the well service division and also the others.

http://www.seacormarine.com/- Seacor is one of the larger Crew/Work boat companies and from talking to people when we are on their boats for crew change they are very good to work for but i have no personaly experiance working for them

http://www.chouest.com/- This is probably the largest and most advanced company for crew/supply boats. but with this company it will be like you were in the military.

http://www.candyfleet.com/index.htm

http://www.montcooffshore.com/- This is another Lift Boat company.

http://www.rigdonmarine.com/

http://www.herculesoffshore.com/liftboats.html

http://www.tdw.com/

http://www.enscous.com/default.aspx- This link is for Drilling Rigs

i will edit this post as i find more links and always feel free to PM me with any questions. these are just links for working on boats but i will try to find some for Rigs, and other fields in the oil field.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

hehehe... and Be warned... Everyone is trying to get in the oil fields...


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

yes they are. i have had 5 people talk to me about it in the past week. i plan on putting up several more links tomorrow night for more options.


----------

